# 2009



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

When are dealers expecting there first 09s?


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2009 (veedubmac)*

09 demos are at the port and waiting to be released.
Maybe in the next 2-3 weeks. Audi is trying to clear off 08 A6's first.


----------

